# Roaster Gift Vouchers



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

It's my Birthday looming soon.

Rather than receiving a cr*p vaguely related coffee gift, do any roasters do gift vouchers so that I can point people in the general direction of?

Any suggestions?


----------



## jeebsy (May 5, 2013)

Origin do them and they come really nicely packaged


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

Hasbean

...

..

....


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> Hasbean
> 
> ...
> 
> ...


Cheers that's what I was thinking. Is that morse code Boots ... .. .....?


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

urbanbumpkin said:


> Cheers that's what I was thinking. Is that morse code Boots ... .. .....?


-.. --- -. - / .- ... -.- / ... - ..- .--. .. -.. / --.- ..- . ... - .. --- -. ... / ..- .-. -... .- -.


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

You haven't spell checked it a Boots. Loads of errors


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

-... ..- - / .. / -.. --- -. .----. - / -.- -. --- .-- / .- -. -.-- / --- - .... . .-. / .-- .- -.-- / --- ..-. / -.-. --- -- -- ..- -. .. -.-. .- - .. --- -. .-.-.- / .. / ... .--. . -.-. .. .- .-.. .. ... . / .. -. / ... - ..- .--. .. -.. / .... .- .... .- .... .- .... .- .-.-.- / .. / .-.. .. -.- . -.. / - .... . / - --- .--. / - .-. ..- -- .--. ... / .. -.. . .- / ..-. --- .-. / --. .-. .. -. -.. . .-. ... .-.-.-


----------



## The Systemic Kid (Nov 23, 2012)

Completely agree


----------



## Mrboots2u (May 10, 2013)

..- .-. -... .- -. / .- -. -.. / .... .- ... -... . .- -. -....- / .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / --. . - - .. -. --. / - .... . / -... .-.. .- -- . / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- / - ..- .-. -. .. -. --. / .-.. .. --. .... - / -. --- .--


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Mrboots2u said:


> ..- .-. -... .- -. / .- -. -.. / .... .- ... -... . .- -. -....- / .. .-.. .-.. / -... . / --. . - - .. -. --. / - .... . / -... .-.. .- -- . / ..-. --- .-. / -.-- --- ..- / - ..- .-. -. .. -. --. / .-.. .. --. .... - / -. --- .--


I know, you've got to open minded about these things. Plus --. .- .-. -.-- / -. . . -.. ... / - --- / -.. --- / .-- . .-.. .-.. / .. -. / .... .. ... / ..-. .. .-. ... - / -- --- -. - .... --..-- / ... --- / .. .----. -- / ..-. --- .-. -.-. .. -. --. / -- -.-- ... . .-.. ..-. / - --- / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... . -- . But seriously I have quite liked some of the medium lighter stuff of late, so who knows?


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> I know, you've got to open minded about these things. Plus --. .- .-. -.-- / -. . . -.. ... / - --- / -.. --- / .-- . .-.. .-.. / .. -. / .... .. ... / ..-. .. .-. ... - / -- --- -. - .... --..-- / ... --- / .. .----. -- / ..-. --- .-. -.-. .. -. --. / -- -.-- ... . .-.. ..-. / - --- / .-.. .. -.- . / - .... . -- . But seriously I have quite liked some of the medium lighter stuff of late, so who knows?


.. ... / --. .- .-. -.-- / .-. --- .- ... - .. -. --. ..--..


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

.. --. -. --- .-. . / -- -.-- / .-.. .- ... - / -....- / -- -.-- / ... --- ..- .-. -.-. . / .... .- ... / ..- .--. -.. .- - . -.. / -- . .-.-.- / .-.. ..- -.-. -.- -.-- / ..-. ..- -.-. -.- . .-. !!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Glad to hear you're now in the loop......









.- -. -.-- -- --- .-. . / --- ..-. / - .... .- - / - .- .-.. -.- / .- -. -.. / .-- . .-.. .-.. / .--. ..- - / - .... . / .-.. . . -.-. .... . ... / --- -. / -.-- --- ..- ? / .... ..- -. - . .-. / ... / - .... --- -- .--. ... --- -. / ..-. . .- .-. / .- -. -.. / .-.. --- .- - .... .. -. --. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.-


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

OMG he has got them speaking pumpkin!!


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

LOL.. Or bumpkin even....it's like invasion of the body snatcher you'll all be speaking this by the morning!

- .. -. -.-- / - .- -- .--. . .-. .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- .-.-.- -.-- --- ..- .-. / --- -. . / --- ..-. / ..- ... / -. --- .-- .-- .-- .-- .-- .-- ?


----------



## Tiny tamper (May 23, 2014)

It was a deliberate mistake m8 lol ref my previous very not deliberate mistake lol -.. - - - - - //.._____----... // I'm not sure it's that or 0110011010101101011101011001100111011010011001101100100111000


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

That zx spectrum speak!


----------



## Daren (Jan 16, 2012)

urbanbumpkin said:


> That zx spectrum speak!


"Syntax error - try reload" - now that's spectrum speak! Another n25 minutes wasted waiting for Manic Minor


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

Daren said:


> "Syntax error - try reload" - now that's spectrum speak! Another n25 minutes wasted waiting for Manic Minor


Excellent mate, it taught an entire generation patience (and also how to adjust cassette recorder heads with a small screwdriver).

I think it was a good grounding for the road to espresso.


----------



## 4515 (Jan 30, 2013)

... .--. . -.-. - .-. ..- -- / ..--.. / -. --- -. . / --- ..-. / - .... .- - / - .- .--. . / -. --- -. ... . -. ... . / ..-. --- .-. / .... . .-. . .-.-.- / -... -... -.-. / .-- .. - .... / -.. ..-. ... / - --- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- / . .-.. .. - . / .- -. -.. / -.-. .... ..- -.-. -.- .. . / . --. --.


----------



## DavidBondy (Aug 17, 2010)

How nice to be able to combine my hobbies of amateur radio and coffee here - even though CW has become optional!

David aka G4NRT


----------



## urbanbumpkin (Jan 30, 2013)

working dog said:


> ... .--. . -.-. - .-. ..- -- / ..--.. / -. --- -. . / --- ..-. / - .... .- - / - .- .--. . / -. --- -. ... . -. ... . / ..-. --- .-. / .... . .-. . .-.-.- / -... -... -.-. / .-- .. - .... / -.. ..-. ... / - --- / .--. .-.. .- -.-- / . .-.. .. - . / .- -. -.. / -.-. .... ..- -.-. -.- .. . / . --. --.


BBC? 32k!!!!!. The Spectum and C64 versions of Elite were better and missions on them too.

Elite has to have been one of the best games ever!!


----------

